# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  El día del mago

## 46u5t1n

Pues eso, que quería saber si los magos teníamos algún día señalado en el calendario o algún patrón o algo. Más que nada para saber el día que tengo que librar.
Gracias

----------


## Daniel Quiles

mmm

Estaria bien pues yo ya tendria dos dias, ese y el dia del trabajador  8-)  que es mi cumpleaños.

----------


## Ella

en enero, los reyes magos... 8-)

----------


## Felipe

Pues es el 31 de enero, día de San Juan Bosco, patrono de los magos e ilusionistas.

----------


## Mecachis

aquí teneis un enlace de la sei con la biografia de San Juan Bosco
http://www.dirac.es/sei/bosco.htm

----------


## Ella

:shock:  es Dono Bosco!!!, al menos aqui en madrid tienen muchos centros de ayuda y enseñanza para niños...yo daba algunas clases de mates, jejejeje....

----------


## ignoto

Por San Juan Bosco es tradicional reunirse para cenar y hacer unas magias.
Este último, yo no pude participar en el carrusel aunque estuve en la cena ¡Con 41º C de fiebre!

----------


## MrKhaki

Fue el Padre W. Ciuró quien más movilizó el tema de un patrono para los magos-ilusionistas, no obstante nunca ha habido un pronunciamiento oficial al respecto.

En 2002 hubo una pequeña movilización para pedir que se le delcarara oficialmente patrono, teneis una pequeña reseña en este enlace: http://www.gaztetxo.com/antbuspre.as...lso&sesion=507 , y también en uno de los números de la Osa Mayor: http://www.cometamagico.com.ar/la_os.../noticias2.htm

Para quienes quieran conocer un poco más de cerca la mágica vida de San Juan Bosco, recomiendo vivamente su simpática biografía que aparece en el libro "51 magos y un fakir de Cuenca".

¡¡Nos vemos!!.. si no desaparecemos.

----------


## hermeselmago

Hice el secundario en el Instituto San Juan Bosco y jamas escuche lo de la afinidad con la magia. Me puso muy contento esta noticia, muchisimas gracias!!! Saludos

----------


## 46u5t1n

ottia, que chuli. Entonces nuestro dia es el 31 de enero. Pos va a ser que aprovecharé para comprarme cosas y pedir monches.

----------


## themagician

Uau. Gracias por la información. No tenía ni idea. :D

----------


## Doctor Lecter

He leído que San Juan Bosco también es patrón del cine
Hombre, lo ideal sería que el patrón de los magos fuera "Simón el mago". Aunque creo que no lo llegan a hacer santo en el nuevo testamento.

----------


## ElKazam

Aca en Argentina, Bahia Blanca ay una escuela que se llama Don Bosco...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿¡Cómo que San Juan Bosco?!?!?!?!?!?!?

San Heraclio for ever!

----------


## ign

> ¿¡Cómo que San Juan Bosco?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> San Heraclio for ever!


Ese es el patrón de la cartomagia...

----------


## eldavy

... y no es "for ever", es "Fournier"   :Lol:

----------


## Flojo

Pues si no tenemos podriamos hacer San Ascanio o San Tamariz.

----------


## dumont

Epaaa!!! que el 31 de enero es mi cumpleaños, así que doble festejo  :P  :P  ya me lo imagino  8)  8) 

Dumont ♠

----------


## Kal-El

Segun lo que me dijeron es el dia de San Juan Bosco (Don Bosco, para los intimos)...

Y segun me dijeron era mago...de alli el dìa.

----------

